# Lighting/Lens for senior portraits



## snowsoftJ4C (Jun 24, 2010)

So I'm starting to take some photos for seniors soon, and I have a circular reflector (4 in 1 plus a diffuser) and an SB-600. Would that be sufficient lighting?
Also, I have a 50 1.4g, but I have a feeling there would be too much distortion with it (I'm shooting a D90). 
Would you recommend an 80 1.8 or other lenses?
Thanks!


----------



## EuphoriaPL (Jun 24, 2010)

i have a 50mm f/1.4 and i do not see any distortion with it. its perfect for portraits but i believe the professional standard for portraits is an 85mm


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 24, 2010)

> I have a circular reflector (4 in 1 plus a diffuser) and an SB-600. Would that be sufficient lighting?


That depends completely on your knowledge, skill and creativity.  A good photographer could probably create some great photos with that gear, but a poor photographer might be lost with 10 times that much.


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2010)

snowsoftJ4C said:


> So I'm starting to take some photos for seniors soon, and I have a circular reflector (4 in 1 plus a diffuser) and an SB-600. Would that be sufficient lighting?
> Also, I have a 50 1.4g, but I have a feeling there would be too much distortion with it (I'm shooting a D90).
> Would you recommend an 80 1.8 or other lenses?
> Thanks!


Do you have the capability and knowledge to use the SB-600 off the camera?

Portraiture is done with a variety of lenses depending on the goal for an image, from fisheye to 300 mm.


----------

